# Mavs/Knicks



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

Now that the Knicks have signed Doleac expext this trade to happen.

Mavs trade Nick Van Exel to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas and Charlie ward.

The main thing delaying this trade was that Layden wanted to have a center before trading Thomas. Now that he has Doleac, expect this trade to go down soon.


----------



## ArsenalNYK (Aug 7, 2002)

*Dont Think So*

NO WAY.

Doleac is a starting isnt a starting center on the worst team in the NBA. He will be a backup. Off the bench. 15 Minutes Max. The Knicks WILL NOT give up Kurt Thomas. He is their starting center, and a better defender than Doleac will ever be. The Knicks need much more of a sure thing in the middle before they dump Thomas.

They are also stupid. Doleac helps them but Keon Clark would have been a beast for them. I dont know if its still possible to sign him, (probably not), but their stupid for not trying to. Especially if they are trying to win now.

A third team has to be involved in that trade with Dallas. Maybe Minnesota with Nesterovic or Seattle with James or Booth.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

Last i checked Doleac wasnt even signed. They are supposed to start nogotiating again this week.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He was signed today. The Knicks need another center before they do this trade...Nesterovic? Clark? I doubt they have enough money for either of them, but they should still try.

The trade would benefit the Knicks and Mavs, and the Knicks should jump on it the first chance they get.

Thomas is an undersized center anyway...Don Cheaney said he would much rather have Thomas on the bench backing up McDyess than he would having him start at center.


----------

